# Gas for BBQ



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Hi there
How do I get a bottle of gas for the BBQ?
I have been told to go purchase a bottle and then get it filled. Only problem is they will only come to fill it between 9 and 3; when I'm at work.
Is this true? Can't I just go to a store of gas station and purchase a bottle and when empty exchange it for a full one?
I live in Rehab and I would love to know how to get one.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheGerman (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you ever find an answer or no BBQ this year ? I am also a new member in the forum, but living already two years in Egypt/ Cairo. We (or better our driver) exchange the empty bottles at a gas station. I can ask him, if this is only possible on specific, but I believe not.


----------

